# Bern Helmets w/Audio



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Anybody rocking a Bern helmet with the Audio Ear Pads? Getting either a Bern Watts or Macon helmet. Debating whether to get the audio or just use earbud headphones. I'm concerned b/c the audio ear pads on my old helmet weren't that comfortable as you could feel the huge headphone speakers inside the pads. *How comfortable and bulky are Bern's audio ear pads*? I haven't found any in stock at local shops, and can't tell much in online pics.

Haven't worn a helmet in years, but I feel like it's time to get back to that. *Should I go with the regular Hard Hat or EPS?* I understand what each one is, just not sure which is better for me.


----------



## DrnknZag (Feb 7, 2010)

I bought the Watts w/ Audio early last season after a nasty spill that put a flat spot on my RED HiFi. The liners are suuuuuper comfy, I couldn't tell any difference between the audio and non audio liners. I love that the Bern liners go all the way around the back of the neck lower than any other helmet, it stays a lit warmer than other helmets I've had.

The problem with the audio is the quality of the components themselves. I had two audio liners die on me within 20 days of riding. Evo was super helpful though getting them replaced through warranty. I chatted with their warranty guy after the second one failed and he said that just though Evo alone they've had TONS of these liners coming back broken. Even replacement liners were coming in DOA. I'm hoping they fixed this for the new seasons helmets, otherwise I'm buying a new helmet.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

In that case I might be better off buying a slightly cheaper non-audio lid, and just using earbud headphones underneath.


----------



## DBLdangerTILT (Oct 26, 2009)

I've had similar experiences with Bern audio helmets. The speaker's do not hold up and after 30 days the wire needs to be in a certain position in order to get clear reception in one of sides. My next Bern will not be audio, and probably won't have the snow liner.


----------



## Glade Ripper (Nov 12, 2008)

I grabbed a Bern Baker hard hat for this year w/out the audio liner. Had a friend that had similar problems to the ones stated above so I figure earbuds are probably a better choice.

I debated over the EPS and hardhat option for awhile before finally choosing the hard hat. I am hoping it does a good job protecting the noggin w/out needing to be replaced after a crash


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

I bought a Bern Watts hardhat at the start of last season and LOVE it. So much more comfortable then any other helmet I've tried on. Feels almost as good as a beanie. So far I haven't had any complaints about the speakers, they surely aren't DJ quality, but I still think they are pretty good. Mine still work fine as well after 30+ days of use. I killed the cord it came with, so I bought a replacement Male-to-Male and found with the new cord the volume went much higher, (they might have a limiter in the retail cord?).

Anyways I love mine, some people haven't been as happy with them but I'm stoked. I HATE earbuds, so for me this is the best thing.


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

i use the watts hardhat with a smith skullcandy audio kit

bern's liner blows


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> i use the watts hardhat with a smith skullcandy audio kit


Can I see a pic of how you have that setup? Afaik the Skullcandy ones are made to fit certain Smith helmets.

For everyone else, how are the Bern audio ear pads shaped? The regular pads have like a space in the middle for your ears, enclosed by the ear padding surround. Giro ones press right up on your ear, which is prob where my discomfort came from.


----------



## 360FacePlant (Dec 7, 2008)

I got the Watts recently, really nice fit on my head. The helmet liner seems to get in the way of my goggles a bit, anybody else have that problem?


----------



## legallyillegal (Oct 6, 2008)

Triple8Sol said:


> Can I see a pic of how you have that setup? Afaik the Skullcandy ones are made to fit certain Smith helmets.
> 
> For everyone else, how are the Bern audio ear pads shaped? The regular pads have like a space in the middle for your ears, enclosed by the ear padding surround. Giro ones press right up on your ear, which is prob where my discomfort came from.


they have a plastic tab that goes between the helmet foam and shell


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

legallyillegal said:


> they have a plastic tab that goes between the helmet foam and shell


Sounds like they're basically the same as the Giro ones I had.


----------



## HoboMaster (May 16, 2010)

The audio liner in mine basically has a thin layer of furry material on the outside, then the driver on the inside with soft foam padding around the edges of the driver. I just put it on... I can't really feel the driver at all. They do press against your ears but it's not uncomfortable with the soft fuzzy material, at least for me.

Here's a picture of mine to get a better idea.


----------



## Triple8Sol (Nov 24, 2008)

Tried on a Bern with the audio kit. The huge headphone pieces inside the ear pads are pretty uncomfortable, so I'm skipping that. I ended up picking up the Watts EPS w/the knit liner. Should be great!


----------

